# My Big Fat Fetish: Tonight, Channel 4, 10pm



## Gluben (May 22, 2012)

I will be watching this intently. Anyone else?


----------



## lauren4bbw (May 22, 2012)

Yes!!! been waiting all week for it lol...........gonna be glued!! x


----------



## FA Punk (May 22, 2012)

Nope, don't get that channel.


----------



## Gluben (May 22, 2012)

Sorry, should mention that this is on a UK channel. Reenaye Starr, Goddess Patty and Stuffing Kitt participated in this.


----------



## FA Punk (May 22, 2012)

It's cool bro, think you could record it mybe then post it on here?


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 22, 2012)

I have seen the documentary. Ultimately, there are things I love about it and a a few things I disliked. We each had the final say in what our own parts would be and I do have to say that I am incredibly happy with my role in the film, I think the FAs in the film were incredibly articulate and wonderful (though I am slightly bias, since one of them was my hubby). And the experience of making the film overall was amazing and something I would not trade in a million years. I met Lizzie, who I will be working with on a new project. Both the director and co-producer were amazing men who treated me well, and were very thoughtful in their interviews and just lovely to spend time with, and overall, my part in the film is truthful, honest, and adorable (if you don't mind me tooting my own horn) Kit is also incredibly lovely and beautiful. I wish the film ended differently, because it does end in a less than positive light, but overall, I thought it was honest and mostly positive. That's my two cents... lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 23, 2012)

Reenaye Starr said:


> I have seen the documentary. Ultimately, there are things I love about it and a a few things I disliked. We each had the final say in what our own parts would be and I do have to say that I am incredibly happy with my role in the film, I think the FAs in the film were incredibly articulate and wonderful (though I am slightly bias, since one of them was my hubby). And the experience of making the film overall was amazing and something I would not trade in a million years. I met Lizzie, who I will be working with on a new project. Both the director and co-producer were amazing men who treated me well, and were very thoughtful in their interviews and just lovely to spend time with, and overall, my part in the film is truthful, honest, and adorable (if you don't mind me tooting my own horn) Kit is also incredibly lovely and beautiful. I wish the film ended differently, because it does end in a less than positive light, but overall, I thought it was honest and mostly positive. That's my two cents... lol



I just watched it. I mostly agree with what you said. Channel 4 is guilty of sometimes going overboard. What with Supersize vs Superskinny, embarrassing bodies, and the like. But this was fairly balanced, and REALLY balanced when you consider those other shows. Most of the time, you all were just calmly expressing your point of view.

I felt as though all of you put your point of view out there eloquently. Especially Kitt. I'm sure some people watching will blur the line between Feederism and Fat Admiration, but I felt everything was explained well enough. Not bad at all in my view.

I just want to say thanks to you and all involved. This show didn't have that exploitative aura that has happened recently. 

(Good lord in heaven is Lizzie gorgeous. :smitten: That is all. lol)


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 23, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> I just watched it. I mostly agree with what you said. Channel 4 is guilty of sometimes going overboard. What with Supersize vs Superskinny, embarrassing bodies, and the like. But this was fairly balanced, and REALLY balanced when you consider those other shows. Most of the time, you all were just calmly expressing your point of view.
> 
> I felt as though all of you put your point of view out there eloquently. Especially Kitt. I'm sure some people watching will blur the line between Feederism and Fat Admiration, but I felt everything was explained well enough. Not bad at all in my view.
> 
> ...



I am glad to hear you felt this way. Kit did an amazing job. And yes. Lizzie is even more unbelievably beautiful in person. Also, she and I hit it off so well... If nothing else, I have made a lifelong friend from this experience!

Also, I did this interview for a magazine over there, that came off very well, I thought. http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/my-big-fat-fetish-bbw-model-844022


----------



## diggers1917 (May 23, 2012)

Reenaye Starr said:


> I have seen the documentary. Ultimately, there are things I love about it and a a few things I disliked. We each had the final say in what our own parts would be and I do have to say that I am incredibly happy with my role in the film, I think the FAs in the film were incredibly articulate and wonderful (though I am slightly bias, since one of them was my hubby). And the experience of making the film overall was amazing and something I would not trade in a million years. I met Lizzie, who I will be working with on a new project. Both the director and co-producer were amazing men who treated me well, and were very thoughtful in their interviews and just lovely to spend time with, and overall, my part in the film is truthful, honest, and adorable (if you don't mind me tooting my own horn) Kit is also incredibly lovely and beautiful. I wish the film ended differently, because it does end in a less than positive light, but overall, I thought it was honest and mostly positive. That's my two cents... lol



On the whole, a lot more positive than we would normally have expected from a channel4 'fat documentary', no doubt helped by the eloquence and honesty of yourself and Kitt in particular (not to mention the sheer _niceness_ of Lizzie). Yes there was a focus on the darker elements re. Patty, but while I think the last few minutes were somewhat cynically placed (for a number of viewers that will be their lasting impression) I don't think it was given entirely undue prominence in the documentary as a whole. 

It would be overoptimistic to hope that this might be the start of a more balanced and positive era for Channel 4 fat-umentaries, but on the whole you guys were able put yourselves across positively without being made to speak for everyone, which is a little victory in itself.


----------



## LaurieFA (May 23, 2012)

Good summing up Diggers. I though Reenaye especially came across very well and that it was slightly dissapointing that the programme was designed to finish on a perceived negative note.


----------



## FatGirlLover (May 23, 2012)

Typical Channel 4, as usual they sensationalise things. Patty is at the extreme end of the scale, there are not many bbws who end up immobile. correct me if you feel otherwise but in my opinion most bbws, fat admirers and even most gainers dont agree with eating yourself to immobility. most people set themselves a limit, isnt that what you have done Reenaye? It says you gained until you got to 29 stone, then you stopped and decided that would be your ideal weight? I know how horrible it is to lose the ability to walk, through no fault of my own, so to do it intentionally is so wrong, its so unfair on her son too. I love fat women, Reenaye and Kitt especially are gorgeous girls, and in my opinion u can be anything up to about 30 stone and still be relatively healthy, because u are still able to be active. if u like being fat and want to gain , u have to set yourself a limit where u can enjoy your body while still being able to look after yourself. Its great fantasising about being 1000 pounds and stuff, but in reality you have to accept that there are always limits

P.S. I thought you looked incredible Reenaye, when you made that pose and wobbled your amazing bellies like crazy I couldnt contain myself! Its fair to say I had a good time before I feel asleep last night if you know what I mean.


----------



## omracer (May 23, 2012)

Well i've watched it, recorded it (and currently uploading to stagevu so non UK folks can watch a dvd quality version, with ads)

But i think it was done really, well. Especially Kitt and Reenaye's parts. Clear, concise and was done in a professional, neutral way. It was also good with the Bodacious part (which i'm watching from the recording right now) and it was really good and also learnt that eyes are important for modelling. 

And yes the only problem i have was at the end with patty almost breaking into tears and emphasising that her fans want her to grow. ok, i agree that some do like it but others do have limits. 

Very excited to see the project with lizzie, when is the site up ? or is this for months time. i would definitely take a peek when the site for that is up. 

As much as channel 4 can do nasty shows, they did this pretty well. The voiceover though was annoying.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 23, 2012)

Please let me know when that goes up. I would love to see it as it was aires. The project with Lizzy should be opening in July and it is going to be epic. Will keep you posted and you will see it all over the paysite board for sure.



omracer said:


> Well i've watched it, recorded it (and currently uploading to stagevu so non UK folks can watch a dvd quality version, with ads)
> 
> But i think it was done really, well. Especially Kitt and Reenaye's parts. Clear, concise and was done in a professional, neutral way. It was also good with the Bodacious part (which i'm watching from the recording right now) and it was really good and also learnt that eyes are important for modelling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 23, 2012)

Awww. Thanks. XOXOXO :wubu:



FatGirlLover said:


> Typical Channel 4, as usual they sensationalise things. Patty is at the extreme end of the scale, there are not many bbws who end up immobile. correct me if you feel otherwise but in my opinion most bbws, fat admirers and even most gainers dont agree with eating yourself to immobility. most people set themselves a limit, isnt that what you have done Reenaye? It says you gained until you got to 29 stone, then you stopped and decided that would be your ideal weight? I know how horrible it is to lose the ability to walk, through no fault of my own, so to do it intentionally is so wrong, its so unfair on her son too. I love fat women, Reenaye and Kitt especially are gorgeous girls, and in my opinion u can be anything up to about 30 stone and still be relatively healthy, because u are still able to be active. if u like being fat and want to gain , u have to set yourself a limit where u can enjoy your body while still being able to look after yourself. Its great fantasising about being 1000 pounds and stuff, but in reality you have to accept that there are always limits
> 
> P.S. I thought you looked incredible Reenaye, when you made that pose and wobbled your amazing bellies like crazy I couldnt contain myself! Its fair to say I had a good time before I feel asleep last night if you know what I mean.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 23, 2012)

http://www.putlocker.com/file/EA096F7C265EF53D#http://www.putlocker.com/file/EA096F7C265EF53D#

You can watch it here. Click the "CLICK HERE TO PLAY" button and nothing else.


----------



## DevilynStJames (May 23, 2012)

Will be watching this shortly!


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 23, 2012)

Reenaye Starr said:


> http://www.putlocker.com/file/EA096F7C265EF53D#http://www.putlocker.com/file/EA096F7C265EF53D#
> 
> You can watch it here. Click the "CLICK HERE TO PLAY" button and nothing else.



Thanks Reenaye! I shall be watching it later tonight!


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 23, 2012)

The ending made me really sad when Patty was crying


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 23, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> The ending made me really sad when Patty was crying



Me too. And I know it is stressful having people in your face like that with cameras... And her life seems hard, but I just wish she had held her breakdown until the cameras were gone... Just lets all the haters believe that we're all sad deep down inside. 

But she seems like a perfectly lovely woman. And we each had our own story to tell hers is not mine, and vice versa.


----------



## Brenda (May 23, 2012)

""But she seems like a perfectly lovely woman. And we each had our own story to tell hers is not mine, and vice versa.""

I think she was honest about where her journey has taken her. It was very sad hearing from her son and the role of caregiver he has been placed in. Obviously it was not his fetish that put him in the position he finds himself in. We are not islands, our choices are ours to make but the consequences will be bore not only by us.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 23, 2012)

Brenda said:


> ""But she seems like a perfectly lovely woman. And we each had our own story to tell hers is not mine, and vice versa.""
> 
> I think she was honest about where her journey has taken her. It was very sad hearing from her son and the role of caregiver he has been placed in. Obviously it was not his fetish that put him in the position he finds himself in. We are not islands, our choices are ours to make but the consequences will be bore not only by us.



I agree, which is why, sadly, my gaining journey has come to an end... As much as I love it, I also love being mobile, running a business, being able to take care of myself. At the moment, I am simply maintaining my weight, but I am able to express my interest in feederism in other ways like through my blog, my website, and this documentary.


----------



## Gluben (May 23, 2012)

Reenaye Starr said:


> I agree, which is why, sadly, my gaining journey has come to an end... As much as I love it, I also love being mobile, running a business, being able to take care of myself. At the moment, I am simply maintaining my weight, but I am able to express my interest in feederism in other ways like through my blog, my website, and this documentary.


 
I think that's why I felt that your story was on the more positive side, especially when you were welcoming Lizzy into the fold.

Going on another forum, however, a lot of people were repulsed by the documentary. I spoke honestly and just said that it appealed to me and thankfully, there was still somebody who respected my view. Forums will, in that way, always act as a soapbox for loudness in the sense that it doesn't always matter what you say - if you say it in a sarcastic, dare I say, laddish way, then people will listen and/or laugh.


----------



## Stuffingkit (May 23, 2012)

I think we represented ourselves well throughout. I did my best, and I can say it was not my intention to represent the community, just to represent myself. I have made it clear, that although in fantasy immobility is sexy the reality isnt viable option. We need to come from a place of acceptance in that Patty's choices are hers and hers alone. 

I had a lot of fun making this, and I am happy to have the support of the community!


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 23, 2012)

Kitt-last night I was out with a friend from the community and we watched your vlog where you talk about the documentary. You are beautiful and articulate and smart and allround badass. The documentary was honest and straightforward. As was said before, you each had your own story to tell. I think each one of you ladies was wonderful and amazing and should be very proud of yourself for what you've done. I have endless respect and admiration for all of you.

Well done.


----------



## biackrlng (May 23, 2012)

Id love to watch it but I dont think it is on in my area of USA


----------



## totalFA (May 23, 2012)

biackrlng said:


> Id love to watch it but I dont think it is on in my area of USA



In the UK, you're able to catch up with Channel 4 programs you missed via 4od (4 on demand).

I'll provide the link for you, but I'm not sure if you'll be able to watch the video in the USA. No harm in trying, though. :happy:

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/my-big-fat-fetish/4od#3341281


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2012)

I've been trying to watch it, although on my old computer, it keeps freezing every 20 or so seconds which is driving me nuts. lol

I'm glad that, all in all, you're happy with it Renee. These things have such a poor history of perpetually going hyper negative in every way, and from what I've seen it seems to simply present the people and let them tell their stories without the perpetual scary music and horror film editing you usually find on programs that cover this material.


----------



## Shosh (May 23, 2012)

All beautiful and intelligent women. It was interesting.

I have to say that it was hard for me to watch Patty cry though. It was hard seeing her pain and anguish.
I hope she is ok. She has not been as active as she usually is on her Facebook page.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 23, 2012)

FatGirlLover said:


> Typical Channel 4, as usual they sensationalise things. Patty is at the extreme end of the scale, there are not many bbws who end up immobile. correct me if you feel otherwise but in my opinion most bbws, fat admirers and even most gainers dont agree with eating yourself to immobility. most people set themselves a limit, isnt that what you have done Reenaye? It says you gained until you got to 29 stone, then you stopped and decided that would be your ideal weight? I know how horrible it is to lose the ability to walk, through no fault of my own, so to do it intentionally is so wrong, its so unfair on her son too. I love fat women, Reenaye and Kitt especially are gorgeous girls, and in my opinion u can be anything up to about 30 stone and still be relatively healthy, because u are still able to be active. if u like being fat and want to gain , u have to set yourself a limit where u can enjoy your body while still being able to look after yourself. Its great fantasising about being 1000 pounds and stuff, but in reality you have to accept that there are always limits
> 
> P.S. I thought you looked incredible Reenaye, when you made that pose and wobbled your amazing bellies like crazy I couldnt contain myself! Its fair to say I had a good time before I feel asleep last night if you know what I mean.



I'm not usually the person who would point something like this out, so I hope that my message is conveyed as intended. I do not know you and do not claim to know exactly what your full intention of the above message is meant to be.

I just want to point out that you made some fairly large (no pun) and sweeping generalizations about people that you don't know. Simply because you cannot know everyone and if you did, it is not reasonable to fully know all of their intentions.

This site is meant to be a safe place. So while you were stating what the "maximum" allowed weight would be for someone else's health, it seemed a bit judgmental. Or perhaps a disclaimer of one's own feelings for liking the larger woman, but not the possible health issues that might come with her size.

Then you ended it with quite a TMI statement to a married woman about just what the affect of the video had on you.

Again, perhaps I am in a mood, or seeing something where it isn't, but your post seems a bit hypocritical. Not sure if you are aware of that. I am really only taking the time to post this so that any other woman who might read that post doesn't feel alone if she gets a minor sense of the "ick" factor.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 24, 2012)

Just watched it and loved it. I have zero issue with them having touched on the darker side of this. If somebody did a documentary on "Alcohol consumption in post prohibition America" they're going to discuss drunk driving deaths. As Kitt said about Patty, she made her own choices and had her own story to tell. The women involved did a great job. I understand Kit's disappointment at the focus on the commercial aspect versus the lifestyle aspect, but there wouldn't be a paysite industry or a commercial market for it unless people were into it.


----------



## FA Punk (May 24, 2012)

I didn't care for it, first off I like to beat the person who did the music with a club because it was just awful! And second, I hated how the show was edited! I would have much rather had it as three parts, one part for Lizze and Renaye, one part for Kit, and another for Patty. The ending I found to be disturbing because it sends the message that no matter what Kit, Reenaye, or Lizze do sooner or later they will end up like Patty. All in all this doesn't change my mind on feederism what so ever.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (May 24, 2012)

A Fat Documentary in which BBWs are portrayed FAIRLY? Must find and watch!

I had heard about this before, but my plan was to ignore it, because most of the time they're overly negative. Last thing on TV I watched about fat people was a Dr Oz show because one of my close friends was on it. I thought she did well, but the overall tone of the show annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (May 24, 2012)

Ello!

I haven't posted here in absolutely ages! 

I have just sat down and watched it, and I have to say, although it did make for uncomfortable viewing in parts I am glad that there was definition between feederism and fat admiration.

I must admit my heart broke for Patty, but I think, although yes, we don't always want these things to be painted in a dim, seedy light, the reality of it is, that was her situation, and that is truthfully how she really felt. To have balance we have to have all sides of a story and that was hers.

I think you all held yourselves well and represented well, and I am so pleased to see Lizzie representing for us fatties in the UK! What a gorgeous girl! Not so bad for a Channel 4 documentary for a change!


----------



## bigmac (May 24, 2012)

LoveBHMS said:


> Just watched it and loved it. I have zero issue with them having touched on the darker side of this. If somebody did a documentary on "Alcohol consumption in post prohibition America" they're going to discuss drunk driving deaths. *As Kitt said about Patty, she made her own choices and had her own story to tell.* The women involved did a great job. I understand Kit's disappointment at the focus on the commercial aspect versus the lifestyle aspect, but there wouldn't be a paysite industry or a commercial market for it unless people were into it.




Yes, Patty (and others in similar situations) made her own choices. However, its interesting how its always family members and friends who have to help pick up the pieces. At the end of the day all the people who encouraged and applauded the "choices" are always absent.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 24, 2012)

bigmac said:


> Yes, Patty (and others in similar situations) made her own choices. However, its interesting how its always family members and friends who have to help pick up the pieces. At the end of the day all the people who encouraged and applauded the "choices" are always absent.



We get it, nobody could ever derive sexual pleasure from gaining weight. It's entirely the fault of shady feeders forcing these people to gain. And every feeder is evil like that (based on the handful of abusers you've met who claimed to be feeders). Sprinkle in some posts from people for whom gaining is a fetish with or without a partner that you'll ignore and let's stretch this thread out for a few hundred posts.


----------



## Blackjack (May 24, 2012)

Wild Zero said:


> Sprinkle in some posts from people for whom gaining is a fetish with or without a partner that you'll ignore and let's stretch this thread out for a few hundred posts.



Which is the best thing since the last one just got locked.


----------



## Mishty (May 24, 2012)

bigmac said:


> Yes, Patty (and others in similar situations) made her own choices. However, its interesting how its always family members and friends who have to help pick up the pieces. At the end of the day all the people who encouraged and applauded the "choices" are always absent.




What would you expect?
If a girl in a porno gets AIDS while filming said porno do the men that find the porno sexy have to go take care of her?

Mind ya neck.


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2012)

I watched it.

The women are gorgeous.

What people find sexually stimulating is their business and I do not know how anyone can say it is any worse in comparison to what is considered "normal kink" nowadays. I don't get the appeal of leather and rubber toys but does that make them "bad"? No.

My only true negative... seeing Patty struggle to get around (and even Reenaye a bit at times in certain situations). I can't imagine not being able to bounce and flounce around anywhere and everywhere. OK...well actually one more negative... I would rather *no one* did any type of porn... call me a prude, I don't care 

Oh and funnel feeding makes me want to gag but I do not have to watch it or do it... so, no skin off my nose.


----------



## Shosh (May 24, 2012)

I think it is important to remember that Patty is a friend to many here, and a member of this community. She is not just a commodity in the plus size modelling industry.

She made her own choices, but she is also a person with feelings, and to dismiss those shows a lack of compassion.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 24, 2012)

It was interesting. All the women are beautiful, the blonde cutie from Leeds--so cute. They were eloquent and each of their stories was unique. I think it was a pretty fair piece. I feel for Patty and identified with her a bit because I once weighed 700 lbs. but I feel even more for her son who himself said he was conflicted and could be resentful at times but what could he do. That made me really sad. I hope he has some life of his own outside of being his mom's caregiver. I also did identify with her feelings about being dependent on others at such a high weight and being afraid and having anxiety issues. In some ways, I admire Goddess Patty because she's a tough cookie in spite of her pain and fears.


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> It was interesting. All the women are beautiful, the blonde cutie from Leeds--so cute. They were eloquent and each of their stories was unique. I think it was a pretty fair piece. I feel for Patty and identified with her a bit because I once weighed 700 lbs. *but I feel even more for her son who himself said he was conflicted and could be resentful at times but what could he do. That made me really sad. I hope he has some life of his own outside of being his mom's caregiver.* I also did identify with her feelings about being dependent on others at such a high weight and being afraid and having anxiety issues. In some ways, I admire Goddess Patty because she's a tough cookie in spite of her pain and fears.



yes, I forgot about that part... I feel the same and wanted to state that the *negative *I felt about Patty's struggle to get around was sadness and sympathy. She is indeed a "tough cookie"!


----------



## bigmac (May 24, 2012)

Mishty said:


> What would you expect?
> If a girl in a porno gets AIDS while filming said porno do the men that find the porno sexy have to go take care of her?
> 
> Mind ya neck.



Good analogy.

No I wouldn't "expect" the porno industry to help a women they used, damaged, and then kicked to the curb. This, of course, is one of the many reasons the porn industry is not held in high esteem.

The hardcore porn industry is more interested in profits than it is the safety of its workers.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/03/0...e-porn-industry-ready-to-relocate-to-arizona/


http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/201...ustry-faces-condom-requirement-in-los-angeles


----------



## Blackjack (May 24, 2012)

bigmac said:


> Good analogy.
> 
> No I wouldn't "expect" the porno industry to help a women they used, damaged, and then kicked to the curb. This, of course, is one of the many reasons the porn industry is not held in high esteem.
> 
> ...



Porn: the only topic where bigmac will consider Fox News to be a good source to link to.


----------



## Mathias (May 24, 2012)

bigmac said:


> Yes, Patty (and others in similar situations) made her own choices. However, its interesting how its always family members and friends who have to help pick up the pieces. At the end of the day all the people who encouraged and applauded the "choices" are always absent.



I know you'll keep ignoring it, and it's been expressed already in other threads, but people will choose to get that large on their own without someone telling them to gain. It's shocking for you to actually comprehend that, I know. But it's true.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 25, 2012)

Exactly. In some cases these women have paysites because they're gainers, they're not gaining for their sites. People do this for their own pleasure, it's not something that's done to them. You can go to feederism oriented sites right now and find personal ads where single feedees are looking for feeders and encouragers. Feederism is a sexual fetish, not a behaviour. Blaming feederism for immobility or other problems is like blaming "heterosexuality" for unwanted pregnancy.


----------



## novemberromeo1 (May 25, 2012)

It's on dailymotion.com if you search for it. It was a fascinating view and it shed a positive light on some things. I found the ending very sad however.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (May 25, 2012)

Just wondering, where can I see the video I have been trying to get it from Channel 4, but I am in the US. Where can I see it?


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 25, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> I watched it.
> 
> My only true negative... seeing Patty struggle to get around (and even Reenaye a bit at times in certain situations).



I would just like to point out here, that I usually get around quite well, however, I do have a permanently injured foot AND, although the documentary was only an hour long, they filmed me for 7 full days, and they wanted me to walk and rewalk and reshoot every scene from every possible angle. It was exhausting... And by the end, I was cooked, and I agree, it does show that I am hobbling in some of the shots, which I hate because that is not an accurate portrayal of my day to day life... That is accurate for me after 7 days of walking for LITERALLY hours at a time.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 25, 2012)

LoveBHMS said:


> Exactly. In some cases these women have paysites because they're gainers, they're not gaining for their sites. People do this for their own pleasure, it's not something that's done to them. You can go to feederism oriented sites right now and find personal ads where single feedees are looking for feeders and encouragers. Feederism is a sexual fetish, not a behaviour. Blaming feederism for immobility or other problems is like blaming "heterosexuality" for unwanted pregnancy.



WELL PUT! Also, I would like to point out that there is a 53% failure rate among marriages... Relationships can end for other reasons. I hate the notion that feeders are abusers who pull out when the have gotten what they wanted (which I guess is immobility). You should really consider the fact that these are REAL PEOPLE you are judging. My husband may be my feeder, but he is also my best friend, the father of my children. You really... You really just don't know me or him, so please don't be so quick to judge.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 25, 2012)

MistahSmooth_CT said:


> Just wondering, where can I see the video I have been trying to get it from Channel 4, but I am in the US. Where can I see it?



http://www.putlocker.com/file/EA096F7C265EF53D


----------



## bigmac (May 25, 2012)

Reenaye Starr said:


> WELL PUT! Also, *I would like to point out that there is a 53% failure rate among marriages... Relationships can end for other reasons. I hate the notion that feeders are abusers who pull out when the have gotten what they wanted (which I guess is immobility).* You should really consider the fact that these are REAL PEOPLE you are judging. My husband may be my feeder, but he is also my best friend, the father of my children. You really... You really just don't know me or him, so please don't be so quick to judge.




Yes, the majority of relationships end. Therefore, its in every persons best interest to be able to make it alone. This means doing your best to get and keep marketable skills and doing your best to maintain physical independence. Patty specifically stated that she regrets the choices she made that have led to her dependent state -- a state she obviously hates -- a good cautionary story.


----------



## Mathias (May 25, 2012)

bigmac said:


> Yes, the majority of relationships end. Therefore, its in every persons best interest to be able to make it alone. This means doing your best to get and keep marketable skills and doing your best to maintain physical independence. Patty specifically stated that she regrets the choices she made that have led to her dependent state -- a state she obviously hates -- a good cautionary story.



And the majority of feeder/feedee relationships aren't manipulative and inherently evil, despite what you've been saying.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (May 25, 2012)

Mathias said:


> And the majority of feeder/feedee relationships aren't manipulative and inherently evil, despite what you've been saying.



This. My stance on the whole feederism issue is that if they want to do it, then more power to them. However it's really been played in a super negative light. People like to take the extreme aspects of it and apply it to everything. Not all feeders are controlling assholes who only care about weight.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (May 25, 2012)

Great documentary. I love that they let you guys give your opinions on sertain issues and then actually put that stuff in the film. W00tage.


----------



## GordoNegro (May 26, 2012)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> The ending made me really sad when Patty was crying





Reenaye Starr said:


> Me too. And I know it is stressful having people in your face like that with cameras... And her life seems hard, but I just wish she had held her breakdown until the cameras were gone... Just lets all the haters believe that we're all sad deep down inside.
> 
> But she seems like a perfectly lovely woman. And we each had our own story to tell hers is not mine, and vice versa.



The ending with Patty was hard to take, as I truly felt bad for her knowing the tears were/are genuine. I felt bad for the visions/dreams I've had about her, as she is struggling and does have regrets.

Though what threw me off was afterwards,when she was served enchiladas with a plastic grabage can upside down as a table. I don't know if her special wheelchair could not fit through their door, though sensing she did not want to be deprived of the enchiladas either.

I think channel 4 in the UK, did a better job of being more open minded with this documentary than the Fat Girls & Feeders one previously.


----------



## FatGirlLover (May 27, 2012)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I'm not usually the person who would point something like this out, so I hope that my message is conveyed as intended. I do not know you and do not claim to know exactly what your full intention of the above message is meant to be.
> 
> I just want to point out that you made some fairly large (no pun) and sweeping generalizations about people that you don't know. Simply because you cannot know everyone and if you did, it is not reasonable to fully know all of their intentions.
> 
> ...



You've got me all wrong D_A_Bunny, it wasnt my intention to make "sweeping generalisations", and of course I accept that liking really large women means that there may be possible health issues that come with their size, and that wouldnt make me love or feel attracted any less to the BBW. But if I was with a BBW who was perfectly healthy and she wanted to gain weight of course I would support her, but everyone has their own limits of a weight they can be at without sacrificing their health and/or independence, and I wouldnt want her to do anything she might regret, you know? 

Im not saying there is a "maximum allowed weight", it is a very individual thing, I was just approximating. Someone might start losing their mobility at 25 stone, others like Kellie Kay are well over 550 pounds and still very independent. And look at this thread. Reenaye has said she stopped gaining when she felt she had reached her natural weight, so doesnt that kind of back up my point? 

Im sorry though if I offended you or anyone else with my comments, it was not my intention. And I was just trying to pay Reenaye a compliment, I dont think I was too TMI, judging by the reply Reenaye gave me. Can anyone else tell me if I offended them? I'd be genuinely interested to find out.


----------



## Marlayna (May 27, 2012)

Not offended in the least.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 27, 2012)

FatGirlLover said:


> You've got me all wrong D_A_Bunny, it wasnt my intention to make "sweeping generalisations", and of course I accept that liking really large women means that there may be possible health issues that come with their size, and that wouldnt make me love or feel attracted any less to the BBW. But if I was with a BBW who was perfectly healthy and she wanted to gain weight of course I would support her, but everyone has their own limits of a weight they can be at without sacrificing their health and/or independence, and I wouldnt want her to do anything she might regret, you know?
> 
> Im not saying there is a "maximum allowed weight", it is a very individual thing, I was just approximating. Someone might start losing their mobility at 25 stone, others like Kellie Kay are well over 550 pounds and still very independent. And look at this thread. Reenaye has said she stopped gaining when she felt she had reached her natural weight, so doesnt that kind of back up my point?
> 
> Im sorry though if I offended you or anyone else with my comments, it was not my intention. And I was just trying to pay Reenaye a compliment, I dont think I was too TMI, judging by the reply Reenaye gave me. Can anyone else tell me if I offended them? I'd be genuinely interested to find out.



Perhaps I was too quick on the defense. It's just that being in this documentary has made me feel a bit defensive because I know that I am the second fattest and the second oldest... Infact, if you scale the girls by size and weight, the weight goes up with age... I don't want anyone misconstruing the idea that at Patty's age I will be where she is, because that is not true. Because that is not my choice. I am also very defensive when it comes to people bad-mouthing the men who are feeders. My husband is the most wonderful man I have ever known. He is caring and supportive and just so many amazing things. I am in the healthiest relationship I have ever been in, and yes, he happens to have a unusual sexuality, and it happens to be one that share. But that does not entirely define us as a couple, or him as a man, or me as a woman. I am not brainwashed, or doing anything against my will... And coming from a person who has seen abuse up close and personal, I can with all certainty say that his is not an abuser. I just want to be clear so that if ANYONE on this thread has ANY misconceptions about the man that I adore, then they will know better....


----------



## AuntHen (May 27, 2012)

Reenaye Starr said:


> Perhaps I was too quick on the defense. It's just that being in this documentary has made me feel a bit defensive because I know that I am the second fattest and the second oldest... Infact, if you scale the girls by size and weight, the weight goes up with age... I don't want anyone misconstruing the idea that at Patty's age I will be where she is, because that is not true. Because that is not my choice. I am also very defensive when it comes to people bad-mouthing the men who are feeders. My husband is the most wonderful man I have ever known. He is caring and supportive and just so many amazing things. I am in the healthiest relationship I have ever been in, and yes, he happens to have a unusual sexuality, and it happens to be one that share. But that does not entirely define us as a couple, or him as a man, or me as a woman. I am not brainwashed, or doing anything against my will... And coming from a person who has seen abuse up close and personal, I can with all certainty say that his is not an abuser. I just want to be clear so that if ANYONE on this thread has ANY misconceptions about the man that I adore, then they will know better....



Reenaye,

You do not come off as someone that ANYONE could take advantage of. I loved your personality and I understand what you said about the show not representing your mobility in a way that you feel is true to life.

Truthfully food has been used as a sexual tool for a long time and I do not find it unusual. The senses are sensual. Taste is sensual. Smell is sensual. Touch is sensual (texture of food). The mouth and tongue are sensual. 

I think anyone can have good and bad experiences in ANY type of sexual scenario. This one is no different.


----------



## Reenaye Starr (May 27, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> Reenaye,
> 
> You do not come off as someone that ANYONE could take advantage of. I loved your personality and I understand what you said about the show not representing your mobility in a way that you feel is true to life.
> 
> ...



Thank you for understanding. And you are very insightful. I agree.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (May 28, 2012)

I will say that I liked the program, I loved Kitt's part, and I loved Reenaye's part,but I have to say that I was saddened by Patty's predicament. I really did feel bad. I hope that her situation improves. Kitt though in one part sounded very hoarse, like she was losing her voice, did she have a cold? Or was just that an excited voice?


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (May 30, 2012)

for all ip's who are not from the uk

---> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xr28q2_my-big-fat-fetish-lq_shortfilms


it's definately some very interesting, hot stuff!

@Kit:
your friend has something scary in his face (not in a negative way, but definetaly something crazy )

:kiss2:


----------



## bbwpixie (May 30, 2012)

I missed this and had wanted to see it so thanks for the link to check it out

bbwpixie x


----------



## Marlayna (May 30, 2012)

It's interesting to see what different people do to express their love and intimacy. I feel so sorry for that young man that has to deal with his mother's size. He wasn't fat, and yet he was dealt this hand in life. He's a mentally strong person.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 30, 2012)

Reenaye, I hope that you know that I was not judging your or your relationship in any way. I too am very happily married to my best friend who enjoys the same things that your husband does (it seems). Although I do not have the looks or the personality to be a web model, I felt that you are an empowered woman and I appreciated that very much.

My response to the gentlemen was one based on feelings of, once again, someone being able to pre-determine who's weight and mobility will be affected when and how much.

I think that the best thing that I took away from the program was when Kitt explained that if she were forced to not be fat, it would be similar to denying a transgender person their feelings of being in the wrong body. I may not always love the heft and weight of my body, but I enjoy the size and completely identify as a fat person. If I woke up tomorrow as a thin person it would be devastating and make me heartbroken.


----------

